# Pelican Backpack



## Caps18 (Sep 24, 2012)

http://pelican.com/backpacks_detail.php?Backpack=U100

Well, Pelican has finally made a backpack, and it would fit my laptop in it perfectly... 

Now the question is, could my camera fit in it, along with food and water for a few days. (The camera would only be in the backpack when the food and water weren't) for traveling in the national parks. Or clothes would be in the backpack if I were flying to someplace to vacation.

I might still need to use my nylon waterproof bag, but it does look like the bag would offer more protection thn any other bag I have seen.


----------

